# September 2012 Photo Contest Theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Glamour Shots (head shots)*
Chosen by paulag1955​ 



*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*
Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*.
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Wednesday, September 26th to enter your picture. Voting will run September 27th - September 30th.​


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

...


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

...


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

....


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

...


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

** photo removed - rule #4 **


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## carroll_bj (Mar 23, 2007)

...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

...


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

** picture removed - rule #7 **


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## curtisimo81 (Jul 31, 2012)

...


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

** photo removed - rule #7 **


----------



## mygsdgypsy (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## FF20 (Aug 30, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...66-chloe-head-tilt-picture14975-img250-1.html


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

** photo removed - rule #4 **


----------



## iluvmygsds (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

...


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

...


----------



## Kawa (Sep 11, 2012)

...


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)




----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

...


----------



## twiggy2151 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

** photo removed - rule #3 **


----------



## B41NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

...


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## alpha1 (Sep 12, 2012)

...


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

....


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

*...*

...


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

...


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## kristamb (Jun 20, 2012)

...


----------



## Kawa (Sep 11, 2012)

...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

...


----------



## Meikas Mom (Sep 18, 2012)

...


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

...


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

*...*


----------



## Angel_Eyes (Sep 20, 2012)

....


----------



## ImaginaryBee (Sep 20, 2012)

...


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

*...*

...


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Stacia (Sep 23, 2012)

...


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## ripilomkd (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

*** photo removed - rule #2 ***


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

*** photo removed - rule #2 ***


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Beelzeboss (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

...


----------

